# This is what an SRRV ID card looks like



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for posting that Howard as I have never seen one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

And when you renew, they cut a hole out of the expires portion and hand you a new card. You get to keep the old one.


----------

